# Fehlermeldung jd2xx,schnittstelle



## taskihcp (26. Sep 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Wenn ich mein Programm kompliere ergibt sich folgende Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: jd2xx.JD2XX.listDevices(I)[Ljava/lang/Object;

Das Programm sollte eigentlich beim Anschluss der geräte durch USB erkennen, tut aber nicht.

Kann mann das Problem lösen?

ich benutze win7 64 bit

mfg
taskihcp


----------



## turtle (26. Sep 2013)

> Wenn ich mein Programm kompliere ergibt sich folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: jd2xx.JD2XX.listDevices(I)[Ljava/lang/Object;


Aussage in Zeile 1 passt nicht mit Aussage in Zeile 2 zusammen.


----------



## taskihcp (26. Sep 2013)

hallo turtle,

wenn ich mein programm starte läuft er auch.aber erkennt kein USB Gerät. Diese Exception kommt doch wenn der gesuchte datei nicht in " java library path" gefunden wurde. Weiss nicht wie ich das Problem lösen kann.


----------



## turtle (26. Sep 2013)

java -Djava.library.path=<...>


----------



## taskihcp (27. Sep 2013)

das habe ich auch im Internet gefunden .tippst es in Konsole ein...

Wie sieht die rechte seite aus,Was soll ich da eintragen?


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Sep 2013)

Moin,

na, halt sowas:

What is java.library.path? (Java in General forum at JavaRanch)

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## taskihcp (27. Sep 2013)

das hab ich auch schon gelesen,
hat aber bei mir nichts gebracht

hab genau so gemacht wie es erklärt wurde....


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Sep 2013)

Moin,



taskihcp hat gesagt.:


> hab genau so gemacht wie es erklärt wurde....


und was heißt das konkret ???:L

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## taskihcp (27. Sep 2013)

java -Djava.library.path=C:\Java\jre7\bin

mein JD2XX.dll ist in diesem Ordner drin.

so habe ich im Konsole stehen

aber tut immer noch nichts


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Sep 2013)

Moin,

ääh ... mal dumm gefragt

```
java -Djava.library.path=C:\Java\jre7\bin org.mypackage.MyProgram ???
```

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## taskihcp (27. Sep 2013)

ne nicht ganz

also ich habe die .dll datei in mein java ordner gepackt und im dos java verzeichnis gelegt :

java -Djava.library.path=C:\Java\jre7\bin


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Sep 2013)

Moin,

hmm, es wird immer unklarer, was Du meinst ...
Habe mal nach der DLL gegoogled - vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter:
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...satisfiedlinkerror-jd2xx-dll-verzweifeln.html

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## taskihcp (27. Sep 2013)

also ich habe die .dll datei in mein java\jre7\bin ordner gelegt.

dann habe ich im Dos dieses Verzeichnis angelegt 

aber das Problem ist im welchen Verzeichnis ich das schreiben soll.Z.B.

ich bin im laufwerk C(C:\) und trage das "java -Djava.library.path=C:\Java\jre7\bin " ein.

von wo genau muss ich genau was eintragen??


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Sep 2013)

Moin,



taskihcp hat gesagt.:


> also ich habe die .dll datei in mein java\jre7\bin ordner gelegt.


also die Zeile verstehe ich noch .... 



taskihcp hat gesagt.:


> dann habe ich im Dos dieses Verzeichnis angelegt


*bahnhof* ... ;(
Im DOS ???:L



taskihcp hat gesagt.:


> aber das Problem ist im welchen Verzeichnis ich das schreiben soll.Z.B.
> ich bin im laufwerk C(C:\) und trage das "java -Djava.library.path=C:\Java\jre7\bin " ein.
> von wo genau muss ich genau was eintragen??


Das wäre doch der Aufruf Deines Programmes ... mal davon abgesehen, dass Du es am Ende noch immer nicht angibst (siehe oben) !!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## taskihcp (27. Sep 2013)

hmm.ok vielleicht bin ich bisschen durcheinander.

kannst du mir bitte erklären wie ich das machen soll, ich bin auchfrustriert 

Dos ist die Eingabeaufforderung


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Sep 2013)

Moin,



taskihcp hat gesagt.:


> Dos ist die Eingabeaufforderung


Du meinst die cmd.exe, oder was  ?



taskihcp hat gesagt.:


> kannst du mir bitte erklären wie ich das machen soll


Nicht wirklich, da immer weniger verstehe, was Du eigentlich versucht ..... 

Hast Du Dir denn dies hier
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...satisfiedlinkerror-jd2xx-dll-verzweifeln.html
mal durchgelesen? Speziell meine ich den dort enthaltenen Link auf
Java Programierung Windows ? c't-Bot Wiki

Löst Das Dein Problem ???:L

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## taskihcp (27. Sep 2013)

Es kann sein dass die Konfiguration unter anderem Betriebssystem mit 32 bit erstellt wurde und mit meinem rechner nicht kompatipel ist.es steht nur die meldung* aber nicht die quelle woran es liegt

*  Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: jd2xx.JD2XX.listDevices(I)[Ljava/lang/Object;
	at jd2xx.JD2XX.listDevices(Native Method)

ich benutze wie gesagt win7 mit 64 bit


----------



## taskihcp (27. Sep 2013)

ja habe ich . ist sehr ähnlich wie mein Problem aber nicht das gleiche hier steht explizit : D:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_18\jre\bin\JD2XX.dll: Die angegebene Prozedur wurde nicht gefunden

bei mir steht so was nicht .

an dem treiber liegt es auch nicht


----------



## taskihcp (28. Sep 2013)

Hallo VfL_Freak und turtle,

die Sache hat sich erledigt vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
taskihcp


----------

